# California Zephyr



## TVRM610 (Aug 8, 2013)

Just finished a trip on the California Zephyr and have nothing but raves for the train and crew. Really there is very little to report... Train was on time (early into Sacramento) and the crew was simply fantastic. I was in the Transdorm and Shelia, the coach attendant next door took amazing care of me. Called me by name and she seemed to be able to read my mind cause she always was there when needed. I had Andre as my waiter for every meal... First nights dinner was a little rushed but I've never seen an Amtrak dining car crew move as fast as these guys. Of course 3 full sleepers plus a few in the dorm will do that. Food was good, mahi mahi was one of the best Amtrak dishes I've had.

At Reno many passengers were grumbling about the searches... I was just happy I didn't get asked any questions. I was happy to hear so many passengers grumbling about how such searches are not constitutional.... Cause they aren't.

Really impressive trip.

Passenger in the diner to Andre my waiter:

"I'm gonna go home and just rave about Amtrak"

Andre: "Well if you keep talking, someone MIGHT believe you"


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 8, 2013)

Great News to hear that the Train with the Best Scenery has a Crew to match! Something in CHI (could it be the New Management?) seems to be working, hope it spreads to ALL of the Amtrak Employees and Routes!


----------



## billthebarn (Aug 8, 2013)

Good to hear you had a great trip! That's the way it's supposed to be.

Tell us a little about the searches in Reno.


----------



## TVRM610 (Aug 8, 2013)

I didn't witness the searches thankfully... I was in the diner. But later in the lounge peopele were saying they were "questioning young men in their 20's and 30's and searching luggage And back packs." Apparently a lady asked an Amtrak employee about how this could be legal and was told "it would be best for you not to ask questions" response. I heard it was DHS, but didn't actually see them. Like I said.., I only heard about it from multiple passengers, and I'm thankful for that.

Oh one last thing... Angela in the Cafe car. Oh my... She's crazy. Her announcements were quite entertaining.


----------



## chakk (Aug 8, 2013)

I have witnessed a few searches by federal agents in Reno (and seen them remove a person or two and their luggage from the train there). Sometimes, a couple agents will ride #5 from Reno to Truckee to continue their inspections. From what I have heard others say -- on this and other forums -- the agents are typically looking for illegal drugs.


----------



## MrEd (Aug 8, 2013)

thanks for the trip report.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

it is a drug search - has nothing to do with 'Homeland Security.' Everyone has the right to not answer questions and to deny a search of their property. If people started actually pushing at these tactics they would stop them.

The simple language must use today is: "I refuse to cooperate with your search. I respectfully refuse to answer any questions and stand on my right to remain silent under the Fifth Amendment and refuse any search under the fourth amendment."

They may not use your invocation of your rights as further excuse to single you out for further attention, a more intrusive inspection and we shall find out next supreme court term if they may bring a dog if you invoke your rights. If you stand on your rights is it not grounds for suspicion of illegal conduct.

People need to stop 'grumbling' about illegal searches and stand up to them and actually use their rights. . . . otherwise - they go away.


----------



## TVRM610 (Aug 12, 2013)

Guest... Sadly we have all heard reports of people being threatened to be taken off of the train if they refuse.

And I heard it was DHS... I didn't personally see so I can't say if that's true or not but most reports on here indicate it's Reno Police.


----------

